# abandoned Spanish village



## oldscrote (Mar 11, 2014)

Anybody fancy moving

http://www.watoday.com.au/world/the-spanish-villages-being-given-away-for-free-20140311-hvh6u.html


----------



## smiler (Mar 11, 2014)

Just let me check me Lottery tickets


----------



## DJhooker (Mar 11, 2014)

smiler said:


> Just let me check me Lottery tickets



which bit of 'giving away for free' did you miss!

i saw this posted recently via the daily mail, they said whole villages been snapped up for £50,000, which differs from what that link is saying.


----------



## krela (Mar 11, 2014)

No, it's not being given away for free. They're willing to give it to a developer at zero cost so long as the developer restores the village to a satisfactory state, which will almost certainly cost more than it will be worth at the end. The Spanish property market is a bit broken. Always has been.

You know what they say about things that sound too good to be true...


----------



## PorcineAviator (Mar 11, 2014)

The outcome will be the Spanish Government will hit you for land tax, building tax, restoration tax, planning tax, inspection tax and tax to anything you can think of. They will take you to the cleaners and then some.


----------

